# You are



## don't know hungarian

When beginning a descriptive sentence (casual conversation) What is the best way to say "You are" as in You are nice, You are a pleasure to be around, You are interestiong...


----------



## Sowka

Hello don't know hungarian 

I have found a similar thread about "You are" (You are the best). I hope this helps.


----------



## gorilla

That thread is about something different. It is about "you are the best", which has very different emphasis and therefore word order.
In this case (when describing someone), the structure is:

... vagy. = You are ...
Kedves vagy. = You are nice.

I would not translate "You are interesting" literally ("Érdekes vagy") beacause if a person is "interesting" in Hungarian, it is a mild way to say they are "weird". You would have to reformulate it (I'd need to know what this "interesting" really means in practice.)

"You are a pleasure to be around" is a fixed expression in English that can not be translated literally to Hungarian. There is unfortunately no equivalent to "pleasure" in Hungarian. It could be approximated by "jó érzés" (good feeling), but in this sentence a verb form "jól érzi magát" = "enjoys himself"/"is happy"/"has pleasure" sounds better to me.

Jól érzem magam veled. = I enjoy myself with you. (Implies just the two of you together)
Jól érzem magam körülötted. = I enjoy myself around you.
Jól érzem magam a közeledben. = I enjoy myself near you.

If you want to avoid talking in first person and emphasize that it's about her and you'd guess everyone feels good around her, you could say the noun version like:

Jó érzés a közeledben lenni. = It is a pleasure (good feeling) to be near you.

P.S.: I know Hungarian is strange in the beginning because these succinct sentences in English cannot be translated literally. But one gets used to it with time!


----------



## francisgranada

gorilla said:


> ... There is unfortunately no equivalent to "pleasure" in Hungarian ...


_Élvezet _and also _öröm _are equivalents (in some cases), and _élvezni _is to enjoy. E.g. Öröm veled lenni, élvezem a társaságodat, etc ... 

But we need some more context to give a good answer.


----------



## don't know hungarian

I am new and my very first thread got deleted because I exceeded the boundaries of the forum. It was very broad and vague, so I've tried to be very succinct since then.  Gorilla is on the right track as far as what I'm trying to say. I see that "you are" in English is not a simple statement in Hungarian and you would need the following adverb or adjective to truly translate my words. Is it different for something like "you are beautiful" (adjective) versus "you are fun" (adverb)? I appreciate your input! You are right on as far as the tone of the conversation. In English it would be called "familiar" or "casual" I'm not looking for stuffy words.

ps. I'll stay away from calling her interesting...


----------



## gorilla

There are two basic types of sentences that begin with "you are..." in English.

1. The "you are beautiful/nice" type. Here the emphasis is on the description, so the word order in Hungarian is "szép/kedves vagy"
2. The "you are the best" type. This brought up as a reference to a different topic in the forums. In that case the emphasis is on the "you", as in "it is specifically you who is the best", so the word order is "Te vagy a legjobb."

I'd consider "you are a pleasure to be around" an exceptional grammatical structure for saying "it is a pleasure to be around you". A person is obviously not "a pleasure" in the literal sense (someone can not be a feeling), so this is just a grammatical quirk of English and that's why the direct translation doesn't work.

The "fun" in "you are fun" is also an adjective (adverbs do not fit in these places), so it would follow the "kedves vagy" pattern, but there is no good translation for "fun" that would cover the same meanings as in English. Also, if you have specific questions about the use of any of these adjectives, it's best to open a new topic for them.


----------



## francisgranada

don't know hungarian said:


> ...  ps. I'll stay away from calling her interesting...



Perhaps, "Nagyon érdekelsz (engem)" or "Nagyon érdekes vagy számomra" could work, but as Gorilla says, we need to know what this "interesting" really means.


----------



## bibax

There is another risk: some phrases can sound affected (stilted) in some other languages. It's exactly my feeling, when I hear the English "You are a pleasure to be around". I (as a Czech) should never say it.

As for the phrase "you are nice": in Hungarian you can also say "aranyos vagy" (= you are golden; arany = gold), e.g. köszönöm, aranyos vagy! (thanks, you are nice, lit. golden).

 I could add that "vagy" is "you are" in singular ("thou art" in Old English) and "vagytok" in plural ("you _all_ are"). There are also polite forms.


----------



## francisgranada

bibax said:


> There is another risk: some phrases can sound affected (stilted) in some other languages. It's exactly my feeling, when I hear the English "You are a pleasure to be around". I (as a Czech) should never say it.


I agree.

As to "you are interesting", once more ... I think such "direct" phrases sound weird or may contain some "irony" also in other languages, not only in Hungarian. I think I wouldn't say to a girl in Slovak "_Si zaujímavá._" or in Italian "_Sei interessante.". _Maybe _"Sei davvero una ragazza interessante (per me)"  _or something similar ... (according to the context and the "degree of amorousness" ). However, I don't know how it works in English as I've never tried it .


----------



## don't know hungarian

You are interesting in English is a compliment. It means that the person has characteristics that stimulate your mind (smart, funny, energetic, )


----------

